# insulation adhesive



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Which insulation adhesive do you prefer, and why?


----------



## BornaRoofer (Oct 28, 2008)

Two part polyurethane hands down if I couldn't screw it.
It sets in a very short time, holds excellent and bonds to most anything.


----------

